# How to enable IPV6 in MYSQL?

## boospy

Hi, 

i searching for enable IPV6 on mysql. I found not much. It is posible to enable IPV6 in Version 5.1.61, or must i upgrade to 5.5.20.

For example:

```
mysql> select inet6_ntop(inet6_pton('2201:120:1e14:1bc8:5e54:fe:fe58:52fb'));                                                                     

ERROR 1305 (42000): FUNCTION inet6_pton does not exist
```

This is the same with Version 5.1 and 5.5

Greetings 

boospy

----------

## Ant P.

Where is inet6_pton in the MySQL documentation?

----------

## tomk

The INET6_ATON and INET6_ATON functions were added in MySQL 5.6.3 as shown in the documentation.

----------

## boospy

So Mysql <5.6.3 cannot to things with IPV6?

----------

## Chris W

See http://labs.watchmouse.com/2009/10/extending-mysql-5-with-ipv6-functions/

----------

